# Can I run .exe on FreeBSD?



## zohandir (Mar 18, 2013)

Hello,

I have a problem. I have a server with FreeBSD v8 64bit. I need use an .exe file under this platform. Is there any way to run it? And if it is, how?

Thank you in advance for your answer.


----------



## blackout24 (Mar 18, 2013)

You can try your luck with https://wiki.freebsd.org/Wine


----------



## TommyC7 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hello zohandir,

As @blackout24 stated, you can try using Wine. There's no guarantee it will work, and sometimes wine will require a few tweaks for the software you want to run.

For more information, check out the official Wine website: http://www.winehq.org/

There, under the AppDB you can find the software you would like to run, and see if anybody else has had any problems with it. If they did, perhaps they fixed it with some sort of tweak that they made.

A good chunk of Windows .exe's are 32-bit, so make sure you have the 32-bit compatibility stuff installed on your FreeBSD system.

As a follow up, may I ask what software this .exe is that you intend to run? If it's for a server, the developers may have created an equivalent for UNIX, and there's always a chance that there's a open source and/or free equivalent.


----------



## throAU (Mar 18, 2013)

If it's a DOS .exe file you should be able to run it in DosBox.  Not sure if there's a FreeBSD package for it or not, but you should be able to download and compile from source.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 18, 2013)

dosbox in ports


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 18, 2013)

Please give more information.  What is the program contained in the .exe?  What operating system is it expecting?


----------

